# Is there a minimum time between two tourist permits?



## Disturbitron (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello. 
I have read about people literally going on day trips across the border to reset their 180 day allowance, but it's also implied that it is not 100% legitimate. 
Does the Mexican government actually stipulate a minimum amount of time a person must stay out of Mexico between one visitante visa and another? 
Even if there are no hard rules, will it raise an alarm if one were to stay right up to the 180 day limit, leave the country and come back immediately?
I have not been able to find any information regarding this including at the website of the local Mexican embassy.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Disturbitron said:


> Hello.
> I have read about people literally going on day trips across the border to reset their 180 day allowance, but it's also implied that it is not 100% legitimate.
> Does the Mexican government actually stipulate a minimum amount of time a person must stay out of Mexico between one visitante visa and another?
> Even if there are no hard rules, will it raise an alarm if one were to stay right up to the 180 day limit, leave the country and come back immediately?
> ...


Lots of people do just that. There are no restrictions on the number of times someone can come to Mexico on a tourist permit, nor minimums on the time interval between them. 

Be aware, however, that every entry is at the discretion of the border immigration officer. They can choose whether to allow entry and can specify shorter than 180 days if they choose to. I have heard of that happening at the southern border, but not at the US-Mexico border. Some people recommend leaving for a night or two, then returning, rather than just making a U-turn and coming back immediately.

We used to have a member who was convinced that this procedure was illegal. He was something of a minority. At worst it seems to be a violation of the spirit of the law rather than the letter of the law. And it is hard to see how it does any harm. Mexico encourages tourists and, whether the tourists come for only a short stay or spend all their time in Mexico, it would seem that Mexico benefits. The disadvantages of serial tourist permits seem to lie on the side of the visitor who has to make a border run periodically. For many people that is not an issue. The fee for two tourist permits is somewhat less than the annual cost of a Residente Temporal visa, but, assuming those fees are mostly designed to cover the cost of processing, the net income to Mexico is clearly enhanced by the presence of a visitor independent of the status.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Disturbitron said:


> Hello.
> I have read about people literally going on day trips across the border to reset their 180 day allowance, but it's also implied that it is not 100% legitimate.
> Does the Mexican government actually stipulate a minimum amount of time a person must stay out of Mexico between one visitante visa and another?
> Even if there are no hard rules, will it raise an alarm if one were to stay right up to the 180 day limit, leave the country and come back immediately?
> ...


I completely agree with TG. To further answer your question, I have read through the entire Immigration Reform document in Spanish (from a Mexican Government website) and there is nothing in the legislation which stipulates minimum length of time between tourist permits nor any reference to how many serial permits a person can obtain. But of course it is always at the discretion of the border agent.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TG has described the situation very well. The only thing that could be added is the range of possible scenarios that could be encountered. In this and other forums, people have reported the following diverse experiences at different times and border crossings:

• immediate turnaround; did not even have to enter the other country
• a few hours turnaround; had to cross and come back a few hours later
• no same-day turnaround; had to stay overnight before re-entering Mexico
• 3 days; told they had to stay out of Mexico at least three days
• 180-day stay denied; border official suspected the re-entrants of being long-term residents, and upon their return to Mexico, issued them tourist permits good for only a very short period instead of the maximum 180 days.

So there you have it.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

My take is that the Tourist Permit was designed for those who are going to reside in Mexico 180 days, or less. The Resident Temporal was designed for those who desire to live in Mexico longer than 180 days. So, someone who has a 180 and wants to renew it as soon as it expires should have the RT. Getting another Tourist Permit certainly violates the spirit of the law, asTG suggested, if not the letter of the law. Again, it all depends on how the agent interprets your situation. Always good to have a Plan B, just in case things do not go as you wish.


----------



## Disturbitron (Feb 25, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Be aware, however, that every entry is at the discretion of the border immigration officer.


This is the part I'm a bit concerned with. 

To put things in to context, I have a wife who is being transferred to Mexico for work (her visa is all set up by her company) and I want to go along because my line of work allows me to work remotely (I will not be earning any income from Mexican sources). 
I expect my leaves from Mexico to be relatively long (at least a couple of weeks) but if I explain my situation above to border immigration am I just looking for trouble?


----------



## Disturbitron (Feb 25, 2016)

coondawg said:


> My take is that the Tourist Permit was designed for those who are going to reside in Mexico 180 days, or less. The Resident Temporal was designed for those who desire to live in Mexico longer than 180 days. So, someone who has a 180 and wants to renew it as soon as it expires should have the RT. Getting another Tourist Permit certainly violates the spirit of the law, asTG suggested, if not the letter of the law. Again, it all depends on how the agent interprets your situation. Always good to have a Plan B, just in case things do not go as you wish.


Applying for RT would complicate matters a thousand-folds. 
The things is I don't have a job in Mexico nor do I have any Mexican relatives.


----------



## Disturbitron (Feb 25, 2016)

maesonna said:


> TG has described the situation very well. The only thing that could be added is the range of possible scenarios that could be encountered. In this and other forums, people have reported the following diverse experiences at different times and border crossings:
> 
> • immediate turnaround; did not even have to enter the other country
> • a few hours turnaround; had to cross and come back a few hours later
> ...


Thanks for outlining the various scenarios. 
As mentioned in another response I am following a non-Mexican spouse who is a business visa holder and I plan on working in Mexico remotely (for a non-Mexican company) for the duration of the assignment. 
If was a Mexican border agent I might be a bit suspicious.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Tourists entering Mexico carry baggage or a backpack. Those who are at the border to get a new FMM, usually are carrying a gym bag or less. To pass without getting agent into question mode, look like a tourist.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Tourists entering Mexico carry baggage or a backpack. Those who are at the border to get a new FMM, usually are carrying a gym bag or less. To pass without getting agent into question mode, look like a tourist.


Jo, in the 17 years I have been coming to Mexico, and entering at 3 different locations, I have NEVER seen anyone with luggage or a bag of any type. Everything in left in the cars parked in the parking lot outside. I would find it very curious if I saw anyone with a bag. If someone did not have a car, then they never were in the lines with me, unless they left their bags with someone outside.. Just sayin'.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Jo, in the 17 years I have been coming to Mexico, and entering at 3 different locations, I have NEVER seen anyone with luggage or a bag of any type. Everything in left in the cars parked in the parking lot outside. I would find it very curious if I saw anyone with a bag. If someone did not have a car, then they never were in the lines with me, unless they left their bags with someone outside.. Just sayin'.


Many tourists come to the border by bus carrying their luggage.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Many tourists come to the border by bus carrying their luggage.


Just sayin' that in all my time, I have never seen bags in the area where I have received my tourist permit, or TIP. That is my experience.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Just sayin' that in all my time, I have never seen bags in the area where I have received my tourist permit, or TIP. That is my experience.


Just sayin' that in all my time, those who come by bus carry their own luggage and don't require a TIP. That is my experience


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I find that in my own experience in Mexico that it is getting much more difficult to "bend the rules and regulations" to our liking than it was just a few years ago. You sleep better when you do as the natives.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

That is one thing that I love about this Forum, LOTS of different experiences and points of view. A person can pick the ones they like, or not. Sadly, sometimes we don't always accept another persons right to their point of view, but I have seen progress in that area.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

One thing about writing on any forum is the lack of expression and editing. We need to be made of sterner stuff and just let things drop when the argument boils down to the misunderstanding of a few words.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Well said, Jo !


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Disturbitron said:


> I explain my situation above to border immigration am I just looking for trouble?


Yes! No need to explain anything. When you are leaving you are leaving Mexico. When you are returning to Mexico, you are arriving for a holiday. Each time you leave you have to surrender your tourist permit, and every time you come to Mexico you have to do so with a fresh new tourist permit. There is no need to draw any connection between leaving and returning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Disturbitron said:


> This is the part I'm a bit concerned with.
> 
> To put things in to context, I have a wife who is being transferred to Mexico for work (her visa is all set up by her company) and I want to go along because my line of work allows me to work remotely (I will not be earning any income from Mexican sources).
> I expect my leaves from Mexico to be relatively long (at least a couple of weeks) but if I explain my situation above to border immigration am I just looking for trouble?


It is really unlikely that you will have to explain anything to a border agent, beyond your destination. Also, a Residente Temporal, if you can qualify, would simplify your life and allow you to come and go at will. If you plan to stay for some years, having a Mexican plated car would also make crossing the border easier (no deposits, fees or time limits tied to your visa renewals, etc.) on your frequent visits north, if you drive. You will also attract less attention by greedy transitos in Mexico.

Try not to worry or over-think. It is all pretty straight-forward; just different and not necessarily logical to our way of thinking, which is often a problem.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I did not mention, for whatever it is worth, that Mexico is now scanning my passport, both on entry and exit. Since I wait about 3 months before I get a new Tourist permit, I feel sure there will never be a problem for me getting renewed.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I did not mention, for whatever it is worth, that Mexico is now scanning my passport, both on entry and exit. Since I wait about 3 months before I get a new Tourist permit, I feel sure there will never be a problem for me getting renewed.


I'm missing your point. Are you saying that you avoid using a brand new passport when getting a tourist permit?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

mattoleriver said:


> I'm missing your point. Are you saying that you avoid using a brand new passport when getting a tourist permit?


I'm saying that when I apply for a tourist permit and when I turn it in, Mexico takes my passport and scans it. I don't know if some day they will use that info to deny future tourist permits, but I feel that since it is 3 months between my renewals, I will never have that problem.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Disturbitron said:


> This is the part I'm a bit concerned with.
> 
> To put things in to context, I have a wife who is being transferred to Mexico for work (her visa is all set up by her company) and I want to go along because my line of work allows me to work remotely (I will not be earning any income from Mexican sources).
> I expect my leaves from Mexico to be relatively long (at least a couple of weeks) but if I explain my situation above to border immigration am I just looking for trouble?


If your wife obtains a Temporary Resident permit (with authorization to work) you can automatically obtain Temporary Resident status yourself, as her spouse (married or common-law). No need to prove your income or assets in this case. The other possible work visa is "Visitor with permission to carry out remunerated activities" (i.e. Visitor with work authorization), but that is only valid to remain in the country for 180 days, so I doubt that is what she is going to get if she is looking at long-term work in Mexico. 

For peace of mind, getting your Temporary Residency as the spouse of a Temporary Resident might be your best option, although I would be really surprised if you were not allowed to re-enter on a 180 day visitor permit after an absence of a couple of weeks.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

coondawg said:


> My take is that the Tourist Permit was designed for those who are going to reside in Mexico 180 days, or less. The Resident Temporal was designed for those who desire to live in Mexico longer than 180 days. So, someone who has a 180 and wants to renew it as soon as it expires should have the RT........


Aye, there's the rub. As RVGRINGO notes further down, get a Residente Temporal "if you can qualify." There are many wannabe ex-pats who can't meet the income requirements for a Residente Temporal. Even with my (admittedly crappy) Federal government pension, my wife and I would be very close to not qualifying - and, believe me, our experience spending half our lives in Mexico over the past 10 years has shown that we could live very well indeed on our joint income. Why Mexico insists on setting their Residente Temporal income qualifying conditions so high is a mystery, especially when the Mexican government, and everyone else, knows that thousands of ex-pats have been using the de facto "renewable" non-renewable 180 day tourist visas for decades.
Then again, this is Mexico. A friend recently bussed to the Guatemala border to "renew" his 180 day tourist visa. He spent an hour on the Guatemala side, then went through the usual procedures to obtain another 180 day Mexican visa. All the while, in clear view of the Mexican border control officers, raft-load after raft-load of Guatemalans were illegally crossing the river into Mexico.....and no one paid any attention.


----------

